
Lessons Learned Writing Unit Tests - pattrn
https://stephenmann.io/post/lessons-learned-writing-unit-tests/
======
pattrn
This is the fifth post in a 30 post marathon (writing one per day for 30
days). It's an incomplete list of lessons I learned due to unit testing. The
lessons mostly have to do with how unit tests informed the design of my code,
and not as much about how to write unit tests. Let me know what you think!

